# "Easterly Class" For Christmas On The Ocean



## NS VIA FAN (Dec 20, 2009)

Easterly or Touring Class (as VIA now calls it) including a “Park Car” is being offered on the Ocean for the Holiday Season.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/meal-inclusive-Ocean

Here’s VIA #615 the w/b Ocean at Truro, NS yesterday afternoon, Dec 19, 2009.

6414 F40

6400 F40

8608 Baggage

8138 Coach

8139 Coach

8123 Coach

8112 Coach

8507 Skyline Dome

Acadian Diner

Chateau Laval

Chateau Bienville

Chateau Maisonneuve

Chateau Rouville

Chateau Rigaud

Chateau Richelieu

Chateau Roberval

Chateau Brule

Revelstoke Park - Dome Observation

VIA is operating a Budd consist for the winter months while one of the Ren consists is being modified to meet “Barrier-Free” requirements . The other two consists continue to use the Renaissance equipment and will also have a a Park Car Dome Observation attached for the holidays.

Note this is Train #615 instead of the usual #15. It is running on a different schedule as a separate section and was not combined with the train from Gaspe at Matapedia yesterday evening.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 20, 2009)

Great photos, makes me want to go out and board.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 22, 2009)

Man, I can't wait to get a chance to ride VIA. That consist is impressive. 2 domes!


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like a great train. Does it go coast to coast?


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Jan 2, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> Looks like a great train. Does it go coast to coast?


The Ocean operates overnight from Halifax on the east coast to Montreal (1346KM). You would continue your trip on a corridor train from Montreal to Toronto (540KM) where you would connect with the Canadian for a four night journey to Vancouver on the west coast (4466KM)


----------



## DET63 (Jan 8, 2010)

NS VIA FAN said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a great train. Does it go coast to coast?
> ...


Therefore in a word, no.


----------

